

*openmargin launches its iPad app turning every ebook into a niche community - keesj
http://openmargin.com/

======
litmus
ideally for me this would be a web app similiar to amazon cloud reader. The
Real World Haskell online version has a primitive version of this concept with
a comment section after every paragraph. Add the typography of Dive into HTML5
and I'm good to go. In the future if they could add a feature where people
would pay a small fee to turn their online ebooks (that the authors host on
their own sites) into ebooks with 'open margins' that might be kinda cool.

